# AS Air suspension advice please



## Corkheader (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi -
I have recently changed our van, the new vehicle, a Renault Master has air assisted suspension on the rear. I think the manufacturer is AS. The system has two gauges and valves fitted to a plate in the driver foot well.

When I got the van on hand over I was told to keep the needles in the green apart from that it would be trial and error. We have used the van a few times now with the gauges in 'green' area. Not having any instructions can someone on here help -

When the van is empty both gauges show an identical reading in the green sector. After loading and with a full tank of fuel the gauges will still be in the green sector but with half a bar difference do I need to balance them by adding more air to the lower one? 

Also - any tips on usage, do's and dont's etc.

Sorry if this is obvious but without a manual I am not sure!

Thanks

John


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

If you have AS Air Suspension, why not email them for a user guide at http://www.as-airsuspension.co.uk/

Steve


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Mine aren't AS but there is a three way valve fitted. In one position both sides are connected together so that pressures can equalise. Have you not got something similar?

peedee


----------



## Corkheader (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi -

I can't find any manufacturers details on the installation. I am going buy what the dealer said, possibly AS. I will email them and compare the instruction book thanks. 

No there is no three way valve that i can see. Just two gauges and an inflation valve underneath each gauge.

John


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Corkheader said:


> Hi -
> 
> No there is no three way valve that i can see. Just two gauges and an inflation valve underneath each gauge.
> 
> John


It appears that both sides are independant. Perhaps the actual pressure in each side does not matter as the important thing is to level the MH so it is not sagging on one side?


----------



## Corkheader (Aug 25, 2008)

I have just checked the AS web site and googled images. It looks as if I have an Alko air top system. 

John


----------



## alecturn1 (Nov 13, 2009)

*airide suspension express*

Hi 
i have just bought a swift roale lux 610 motorhome it has airide suspension express.in the drivers footwell there is an air pressure gauge and below this 2 taps a red one and a blue.it also seemsto have aknurled adjusting screw i havent a clue how it works any advice most welcome
chers
alec


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: <a href=http://www.outdoorbits.com/product_info.php/c*



alecturn1 said:


> i havent a clue how it works any advice most welcome
> chers
> alec


Hi Alec,

I have the same airide system and it is one of the most useful after market accessories in my opinion.It is basically 2 inflatable air springs that fit on the rear axle and firms up the rear end.

It virtually eliminates body roll on cornering particularly roundabouts and reduces sway caused by HGV's and crosswinds.

The 2 valves are to adjust the pressure on each side individually,I have both mine set at 2 bar but it's really trial and error before you get it right-2 bar is a good start point.


----------



## alecturn1 (Nov 13, 2009)

*airide*

HI Steve
just been out and checked mine it is set on 5 bar, if i turn the taps does it just release the air. and how do you get air backin if neccessary
regards
alec


----------



## machilly (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi I have an AS system, I keep my guages normally on betwen 4 -5 bar as each side is independent (I keep both the same)
when I arrive at site, i use the system to level my van side to side.

Do not travel with guages lower than 1 bar or higher than 7.

regards


----------



## alecturn1 (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi Alex
how do you get air back i and level up again
cheers
alec


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

It isnt a knurled adjusting screw its a valve cap just like on your tyre, the red and blue taps are one for each side,to deflate put the tap in line with the pipe and depress the valve with a match or similar just like you would a car tyre, to inflate it just use the airline.Turn the tap accross the pipe to close it and repeat with the other one. I usually have 45 to 50psi in mine when haevily laden as i carry a towball mounted bike rack with two electric bikes on, hope this is clear.


----------

